# Design copyright question



## shirtbuzz (May 5, 2016)

Is putting a song lyrics on a shirt a copyright issue?


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

I'd say it could be an issue.

https://janefriedman.com/the-fair-use-doctrine/


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

If it's your song, it's not an issue. If the song is owned by someone else, then yes, it could be an issue.


----------



## shirtbuzz (May 5, 2016)

How would I know, for example a simple phrase could also be a song lyric. But that doesn't mean I copied the song.

For example let's take the popular song by Journey "don't stop believing"

The song has a line that states "just a small town girl, living in a crazy world"

If I put that line on a shirt would I be Infringing copyright?


----------



## ApparelSourcing (Jul 24, 2015)

A simple phrase not an issue. Go ahead. Just a simple phrase means simple.

Sent from my QMobile Z8 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

shirtbuzz said:


> For example let's take the popular song by Journey "don't stop believing"
> 
> The song has a line that states "just a small town girl, living in a crazy world"
> 
> If I put that line on a shirt would I be Infringing copyright?


The line is part of a copyrighted work. So there is a chance you could be sued for infringement. It's up to you to take the risk. It's best to consult an IP attorney for better advice; but even they won't be able to tell you for sure if you will get sued. That's the risk in using copyrighted material.


----------



## timokips (Jun 18, 2016)

I would advice you tweak the phrase a bit, may be change wording as long you get the same meaning and no one will have any basis for filling a copyright suit against you.


----------

